# Como activar/desactivar mute a traves del audio del pc



## juferi (May 10, 2011)

Hola a todos , mis conocimientos son muy pobres pero recurro a quienes saben mucho para pedir ayuda.
El tema es el siguiente:
necesito que alguien me oriente en un circuito que pueda activar un optoacoplador o un relé para cerrar el mute de un amplificador,obteniendo el sonido de una pc. 
Es decir cuando haya audio en la pc, el mute debe desactivarse para dejar salir el sonido en el amplificador y cuando no haya salida de audio en la pc el mute debe activarse para que no se sienta un ruido molesto (lluvia) en los parlantes. 
Aclaro que en el amplificador tengo identificado 2 cables que al unirlos activan el mute, es por eso que quisiera manejarlos desde un relé o similar, pero necesito entender como exitar el relé con la señal de audio que proviene de la pc
Desde ya agradezco a quienes puedan ir orientandome en este caso.
Saludos cordiales


----------



## pandacba (May 10, 2011)

Por lo que decis es qeu tenes una tarjeta de TV si no no hablarias de "lluvia" si es asi como en la tarjeta esta la decodificación de sonido y video, en estas hay un circuito que cuando faltan los pulso de sincronismo activa el mute de la fi de sonido, y eso es configurable por software, lee el manual de tu tarjeta, puede haber alguna de bajo precio que no lo traiga pero hoy en dia eso es muy raro, ya que utilza el mimso sistema para la sección radio FM


----------



## juferi (May 11, 2011)

Hola pandacba, gracias por molestarte en responder.
Te explico un poco mejor.
Estoy reformando una antigua rockola agregandole un monitor y cpu y quiero mantener el sistema de audio original, y ahí es donde está el problema, porque el amplificador tiene una ficha para conectar 2 cables que provenían antiguamente de una central de información que le avisaba cuando había señal de audio y cuando terminaba , de esa manera el amplificador se mantenía en mute mientras no reproducía nada.
Ahora bien, al insertarle una compu adentro de la máquina, yo tomo la salida del pc y la conecto al ampli, funciona de maravilla y tiene un sonido expectacular, pero cuando no reproduce nada, el ruido es muy molesto en los parlantes y de hecho interfiere con cualquier celular que suene cerca.
Por eso se me ocurrió pensar que tal vez, pueda manejar esos ¨cablecitos¨ del mute a travéz de un relé u optoacoplador para que cuando reciba señal me active por contacto dichos cables..
El único problema o ¨gran problema¨ es como hecer para detectar la señal que proviene de la salida de la pc. 

Ojalá que alguien pueda ayudarme...   
desde ya muchas gracias.

PD: les dejo una imagen del amplificador
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://www.subirimagenes.com/otros-ami-6385274.html%5D


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 11, 2011)

Seguramente te falte blindaje , tengas malas masas , etc , etc.

Podés utilizar alguno de los circuitos que utilizan los radioaficionados para PTT automático.

Saludos !


----------



## juferi (May 11, 2011)

Gracias dosmetros , estoy buscando info acerca de circuitos para PTT automático, pero hasta ahora lo que encuentro No lo veo muy viable con lo que estoy necesitando, igualmente voy a seguir investigando un poco más sobre PTT 

Se agradece tu buena predisposición.

saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 11, 2011)

Fijate aquí :

http://www.qsl.net/cx8abf/digi_archivos/PTT.htm

Saludos !


----------

